
Uber in talks to sell UberEats’ India business to Zomato - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/15/ubereats-india-zomato/
======
batiudrami
I'm surprised Zomato isn't circling the drain. They killed the only reliable
and popular restaurant review website in my city when they bought Urbanspoon
[1]. Now all we have is Google Maps where everything has five hundred reviews
and 4.3 star average because they use Google Opinion Rewards to populate it.

[1] [https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=AU-
WA&...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=AU-
WA&q=zomato,urbanspoon,yelp)

~~~
sdnlafkjh34rw
I believe they are doing well in India. It's the main review site there.

~~~
hiyer
Reviews and listings seem to be taking a backseat now in India as well. A
couple of years back you could expect to see a new restaurant listed and its
menu posted within a couple of days of opening. Now it often takes months.

------
sbmthakur
Never used Uber Eats. It seems that Swiggy and Zomato have been largely
successful in retaining their users.

------
jatins
Definitely bad for consumers in the long run to have less competition.

But Uber just never seemed to invest in Eats. The app was slow and dated, and
basic things like adding an address required whole lot of gymnastics.

Not to mention it was available in far fewer cities than Swiggy/Zomato

------
sytelus
Uber will stand in history as another example where investors took over the
founder and tried to squeeze out all profits as soon as they possibly can
while squashing away all extravagant outrageous ambitions. Uber used to be the
flagbearer of the logistics revolution in the world, now reduced to
operational excellence for a mere cab-hailing app for the sole purpose of
maximizing shareholder value.

~~~
konschubert
Uber was always a mediocre business. It’s becoming visible now, but that’s a
matter of time, not the fault of the CEO.

------
ishan001
Oh, that sucks. I am going to miss the huge discounts it offers over its
competitors.

~~~
godzillabrennus
I agree. It’s sad that SoftBank isn’t interested in subsidizing our lives
anymore.

